# Terrible Battery Life with CM9



## Envel (Feb 8, 2012)

I have Alpha 0 CM9 on my HP touchpad. Before that I had Alpha 3.5 CM7 and I still had a bad battery life on it then.

I thought the battery itself might be the issue but I tried using WebOS and the battery drained much more slowly. On CM9 I lose 1% every 2 minutes while being on Wifi and listening to music. On standby my battery drains a bit slower but it still drains quickly. I let my Touchpad die and then recharged it all the way back to 100% but the issue is still there.

Can someone please give me a good recommendation? I have been searching for help but I have not found any solutions. I love CM9 and this is the only thing stopping me from enjoying it.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

It is still an ALPHA and it is a known issue. For now, the workaround is to turn off wifi whenever you are not using it.


----------



## andylap (Aug 29, 2011)

hey I had the same problem when I went from cm7 to cm9 I just flashed cm9 from clockwork mod and battery was draining eleven percent in six min to fix mine I had to do a clean install then run battery calibrator free app on the market now I'm getting 13-15 hours on a single charge with pretty constant use


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Unstalling CM and doing a clean install has helped a lot of folks. Many report that they are not having any real battery drain issues. I am using CM9.0.0 like you and I use less than .5% an hour while sleeping and around 10% an hour with full usage. That is considered pretty good for CM7 or 9.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

You're using Alpha 0. For the love of god use 0.6.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

3Dawg said:


> You're using Alpha 0. For the love of god use 0.6.


Have you seen how many people have posted the battery drainage issues they are having with 0.6? Why don't we help the guy get is issue under control and then maybe he can try 0.6 if he wants.


----------



## Envel (Feb 8, 2012)

What is a clean install? I have to uninstall CM9 then re-install everything?

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Envel said:


> What is a clean install? I have to uninstall CM9 then re-install everything?
> 
> Thanks for the help everyone.


Yes. ACMEuninstaller, install Moboot and CWM with installer, then CM9.zip through CWM, then Gapps through CWM.


----------



## Envel (Feb 8, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Yes. ACMEuninstaller, install Moboot and CWM with installer, then CM9.zip through CWM, then Gapps through CWM.


Is there a detailed guide for this process?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

You should first try the following...before going the full acme uninstall route...worked perfectly for me, don't have battery drain issues...

Do the following for a simpler and more reliable ICS CM9 Alpha install. The idea is to keep it simple:

1. Download
2. Backup
3. Clean up
4. Install
5. Restore (if you used Titanium Backup or other apps to save apps)
6. Be happy

There is no 100% guarantee, but from what I have seenI believe below is the approach that is most likely to be successful.

*Download*

Download the four files below to your TP. 

- CM9 alpha .6: (http://goo.gl/wL2NQ or http://goo.gl/VZofl)

- Patch for the power menu reboot issue with 0.6 where TP shuts down instead of rebooting. From Dalingrin and team: http://ergh.org/cmtp/ 

- Gapps 4.0.3 v11: http://goo.gl/u9s8g (People have also had success with teameos gapps: http://goo-inside.me...s/teameos/gapps)

- Gapps fixer: http /goo.gl/UM5Ik (You should not need this, but should have it just in case.)

*2. Backup*

Backup installed apps or data (bookmarks, game status, etc.) in Android, using apps like Titanium Backup (TiBU) or MyBackup Pro/Root.

(Note: Previously, on ICS Alpha .5 only TiBU version 4.0.2 (http://www.wuala.com...kup%204.0.2.apk) worked unless you applied a patch, but as of Alpha .6 the current release version of TiBU works w/out issue.) So don't worry about that any more...

Boot into ClockworkMod Recovery (CWM).

Back up your current ROM in CWM (also known as a "nandroid" backup) using the Backup/Restore menu.

*3. Clean up*

Still in CWM:
- Wipe Data/Factory Reset
- Format System (under the Mounts and Storage submenu in CWM)
- Format Data (if you're superstitious...wipe data/factory reset already did this, but I know some people still want to later, rinse, repeat. ;-) )
- Format Cache (if you're superstitious...wipe data/factory reset already did this, but I know some people still want to later, rinse, repeat. ;-) )

While you're in the Mounts and Storage submenu note the Mount USB storage option - if you get into trouble after the install, you can boot into CWM and use the Mount USB Storage option to mount the internal storage to your PC via USB to manage the files on your TP SD card from your laptop.

*4. Install*

Still in CWM:

Flash the following files using the Install zip from SD card option.

- ROM: update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-alpha0.6-fullofbugs.zip

- Alpha .6 power menu patch: update-cm-9.0.0-RC0-Touchpad-a0.6-reboot_fix-signed.zip 

- Gapps: gapps_ics_4.0.3_v11.zip or EOS_GApps_ics_4.0.3_v10.4.zip, whichever version of Gapps you downloaded. 

Do not flash Gapps Fixer yet...you should not need it with the recent Gapps versions. 
Reboot...after rebooting and signing into your Gmail account, Market should auto-restore all your apps. If not install from market or from your backup.

*5. Restore*

If you used TiBU or other BU software, restore apps if they don't restore from the Market, or if you just want to restore them quickly. Generally, restoring data for apps may cause problems, but should be fine for games, apps that need log-in information, etc. 
If you have problems with Market running or sync for email or calendar, you can try flashing the Gapps fixer zip file. 

If you have ulmage issues (boot fails, messages about insufficient space or improper ulimage size, you may need to uninstall CM9 using the acmeuninstaller, and then reinstall CM9 using CWM. Check out this thread for more info/options:

http://rootzwiki.com...6-boot-failure/

The old truths are right - do a clean install on a ROM change or significant update. Using the acme option to try to keep data can be quite iffy...may work fine for some, but for most users it's not worth the potential hassle during and after install. If you do install from CWM, you must remove existing data first, per above steps.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

dupe..........


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@redflea, I notice in your instructions that you are suggesting to install the alpha .0 instead of alpha .6. I was not aware there was a power menu patch around for alpha .0. Did you extract the power menu portion from alpha .6? What's your reason for avoiding alpha .6? Is there a link for the pmp.zip? I seem to remember reading somewhere that folks were getting reboot with then used turn off and turn off when they used reboot. Did you see that?

I am 100% behind your notion of installing only Moboot and CWM via the installer and the rom via CWM after doing a factory/data reset.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nevertells said:


> @redflea, I notice in your instructions that you are suggesting to install the alpha .0 instead of alpha .6. I was not aware there was a power menu patch around for alpha .0. Did you extract the power menu portion from alpha .6? What's your reason for avoiding alpha .6? Is there a link for the pmp.zip? I seem to remember reading somewhere that folks were getting reboot with then used turn off and turn off when they used reboot. Did you see that?
> 
> I am 100% behind your notion of installing only Moboot and CWM via the installer and the rom via CWM after doing a factory/data reset.


Must be a typo...the recommendation is .6.  The links should all be for .6.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Redflea, I just followed your instructions and wiped and reloaded. I had CM 7 and went to CM9 .5, then to .6 without reloading and I was seeing HORRIBLE battery life. I would read a comic and within 10 minutes I would be down 10% (100 - 90%). I am hoping to see better battery life, I wont know if it worked until I use it a few days.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my touchpad a few weeks ago and installed CM9 alpha 0.6 on it. On WebOS i get about 8 hours of battery life with wifi and music/video and above medium brightness. On CM9 0.6 i get maximum of 6.5 hours with wifi on and music/video and medium brightness. I also have SetCPU's maximum set at 1.6ghz (interactive).

is this normal or should i do the clean installation mentioned previously? Note that 0.6 is my first cyanogenmod ever since i bought the touchpad.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

moheysaleh said:


> I got my touchpad a few weeks ago and installed CM9 alpha 0.6 on it. On WebOS i get about 8 hours of battery life with wifi and music/video and above medium brightness. On CM9 0.6 i get maximum of 6.5 hours with wifi on and music/video and medium brightness. I also have SetCPU's maximum set at 1.6ghz (interactive).
> 
> is this normal or should i do the clean installation mentioned previously? Note that 0.6 is my first cyanogenmod ever since i bought the touchpad.


Overclocking is going to eat more battery. The Qualcom processor is designed to run at 1.5 ghz. You are not going to see a noticable difference in performance by overclocking to 1.6 ghz, but you are going to drain the battery faster.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Overclocking is going to eat more battery. The Qualcom processor is designed to run at 1.5 ghz. You are not going to see a noticable difference in performance by overclocking to 1.6 ghz, but you are going to drain the battery faster.


alright, i decreased it to 1.5ghz, i hope this will extend the battery life a little bit longer!

p.s. i added a profile on SetCPU that sets the maximum speed at 1ghz when battery is below 20% to get some extra time before the battery dies on me.


----------



## nathanh0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Your display is 60℅ of use. I can listen to music with screen off all day with half battery to spare.

Make sure you close unused apps


----------



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

OK, I can confirm that following Redflea's post will greatly improve your battery life. Last night I read 3 comics in bed, and start at 100% battery life and about 30 minutes later I was only at 94%. The past few nights, before wiping and resinstalling, reading one comic (about 10 minutes) would drop me from 100% to 90%.


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

i managed to get 10 working hours on CM9 alpha 0.6 with the following options:

wifi on
lowest brightness
skype signed in the whole time
browsing on dolphin HD most of the time
overclocked at 1.5Ghz (interactive) with SetCPU

when i have the brightness at 30% i get about 8.5 hours


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Getting just fine battery life on alpha 0.6.

http://i.imgur.com/iD7xJ.png


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

litdroid said:


> Getting just fine battery life on alpha 0.6.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/iD7xJ.png


What were you doing, shows you only used your TP around 20% of the time and for a lot of that you display wasn't even on. No wonder you are getting such great battery life.


----------



## Envel (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok so I uninstalled Android completely, hoping that would help my battery life issue because when I updated to CM9 I kept all of my information from CM7.

I downloaded Alpha 0.6 but it didn't work. I thought it did at first because after 15 minutes the battery was still at 100% but the second I turned on wifi my battery drained insanely fast. It goes down about 5% in 10 minutes just watching Youtube.

I also can't get the Asus Weather Widget to refresh anymore so that sucks.

I guess I'll just have to suck it up and keep a charger around.

Edit: And the reason I uninstalled Android using ACMEUninstaller was because I couldn't get into CWM. Everytime I tried to go in, it just kept sending me back to moboot. I uninstalled and reinstalled Android and now it is working fine again.

Is there any real difference between what I did and what redleaf recommended? Should I still have to do this part or did it happen on it's own by me starting fresh?

"*3. Clean up*

Still in CWM:
- Wipe Data/Factory Reset
- Format System (under the Mounts and Storage submenu in CWM)
- Format Data (if you're superstitious...wipe data/factory reset already did this, but I know some people still want to later, rinse, repeat. ;-) )
- Format Cache (if you're superstitious...wipe data/factory reset already did this, but I know some people still want to later, rinse, repeat. ;-) )

"

Thanks in advance


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Just saying that even with wifi on the whole time the battery is doing fine. I had not used it much on that charge just browsing the internet somewhat.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Envel said:


> Ok so I uninstalled Android completely, hoping that would help my battery life issue because when I updated to CM9 I kept all of my information from CM7.
> 
> I downloaded Alpha 0.6 but it didn't work. I thought it did at first because after 15 minutes the battery was still at 100% but the second I turned on wifi my battery drained insanely fast. It goes down about 5% in 10 minutes just watching Youtube.
> 
> ...


I think you mean RedFlea.









In a nutshell, what he is advocating is a clean install of ICS seems to work much better than a dirty install.	Run ACMEuninstall to completely remove all traces of the previous install and resets the memory used by ICS. Use either installer to install Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM. Use CWM to flash the rom.zip and Gapps.zip. Some are getting away with dirty installs or using ACMEinstaller2 to install everything. I think a more conservative appoach, per RedFlea, gives one a better chance of starting off with ICS with the least amount of problems outside of what is already known. I've seen folks post that when they kill or uninstall Google Talk battery life improves signifcantly. Keeping wifi turned off when you don't need it is another good way too.

My only nemesis has been wifi issues and once I correctly configured my router, I am wifi golden. Hope you get it worked out. Dal and the CM team know that the battery usage in Android is higher than WebOS, even on a good day. But I have to say that my usage under ICS alpha .0 is about the same as Gingerbread all versions.


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, I am on day 3 of testing battery use on my touchpad. Having turned off Talk, I have gone three full days of light use, and I still have 45% charge left. What I consider light use is checking email and web searching for no more than. 30 min. at a time.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## wannawin (Feb 14, 2012)

CM9 just working correctly so I decided to do a complete uninstall with ACMEUninstaller and reinstall. I must say that there is a significant increase in battery life in every aspect of the Touchpad's usage. After upgrading from CM7 Alpha 3.5 to CM9 Alpha 0.6 the battery life was terrible and as previously stated I was draining at 1%-2% a min (REALLY BAD). I found myself turning of the Touchpad every instant I wasn't using it to save my battery life.....

DO A COMPLETE UNINSTALL AND REINSTALL IT WILL FIX YOUR BATTERY ISSUES


----------



## unwise (Feb 15, 2012)

I downgraded back to Alpha 0.5 and the battery issues went away. I had upgraded from CM7 to 0.5 with no issues, and after flashing back to 0.5 have had no issues.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

wannawin said:


> CM9 just working correctly so I decided to do a complete uninstall with ACMEUninstaller and reinstall. I must say that there is a significant increase in battery life in every aspect of the Touchpad's usage. After upgrading from CM7 Alpha 3.5 to CM9 Alpha 0.6 the battery life was terrible and as previously stated I was draining at 1%-2% a min (REALLY BAD). I found myself turning of the Touchpad every instant I wasn't using it to save my battery life.....
> 
> DO A COMPLETE UNINSTALL AND REINSTALL IT WILL FIX YOUR BATTERY ISSUES


Redflea and I have been saying this for weeks. Adding your voice to the advocation may help get the point across. I've lost count of the number of post I've made reminding folks of this.


----------



## paulcoog (Jan 20, 2012)

if this is a wifi issue i wonder if the router channel we use drains more power 
i am on channel 4 as that was the only channel that would work without dropping 
i believe this is a wifi driver issue


----------



## IK84 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all.

First off big thanks the people who made Android possible on the touchpad. Second thanks for the info in this thread

I'll try and not babble

Scenario : I never had Android CM7 or anything of the kind before, just webos

1.I installed android, and wasnt happy with battery life, and wifi issues, but loved the browser
2.I went back to webos, and then last night I decided I really like the browser and I can deal with wifi and hoped maybe this tiem around battery problem would go better, I had found this thread and tried following but thought maybe it didnt concern me, however I did try and follow but I think I might have screwed up along the way.
3.I finally installed android again last night. Before uninstalling last time I did complete wipes in clockworkmod but again that lead to me screwing up and eventually going back to webos
4. Ok so I had android installed again and decided Id do more analysis of battery use
5. I had 100% charge, I did battery calibration, and took note of time it was when I had 100%
6. When I woke up I took note of the battery discharge in android, throughout the day of use I kept track of percentages
7. Finally I decided to use the touchpad till it had nothing on it. When it got to 1% I took this pic

From it I estimated I was able to get *5-6 hrs of constant screen-on-wifi-use* out of my touchpad.* Is that what is normal for people using android on touchpad?* Or is my battery life on the short side. I thought for sure I had a clean install when I did this. But my results seemed similar to what I had gotten before on my first install of android. I mean hey nearly 6 hours of constant use isnt bad.. but ive read people saying they were getting more.

For the attachment I said darkblue was 31 min and and lightblue was 15 min. the numbers on the left is me just taking the 100% before I went to bed and the amount it had when I woke up (90%). (ie 10% battery loss btw with wifi on) so 10% battery was lost over 8hr 24 min period with screen off while I slept.


----------



## mdeevee (Sep 30, 2011)

I have gotten the 'boot failure' related to uImage. I can't get adb to recognize my TP, and reinstalling CM7 and using root explorer, I can't find the /boot folder or the update-uimage file to delete.

HELP PLEASE!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

mdeevee said:


> I have gotten the 'boot failure' related to uImage.


You should have started your own post. It's off-topic to this post and you'd get more help if it wasn't here.

Reflash your rom and that should fix it.


----------

